# Work Visa - Sponsored by company in home country?



## bs101 (Oct 11, 2009)

I read this in a link in a different work visa thread...

"You own a company in your home country
I remember reading of a person that owned a company in their home country, registered a branch office in Hong Kong, then had the Hong Kong branch sponsor him for an employment visa in Hong Kong. But… I can’t find the article now. Can anyone confirm that this approach works?"

Does anyone have any more info on this? Would a lawyer be able to let me know?

My father owns a small business in the US and I think he would help me out with this. The "branch" in Hong Kong wouldn't exactly have any income, but is that a problem? If you have a business and it doesn't make any $ isn't that your problem?(meaning, the government won't close your business or anything).

Thank in advance,


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What you mention is a tactic for trying to obtain a visa for the US. Not sure if it will work for Hong Kong - it depends on their immigration laws. Normally, to have the "branch" sponsor you for a visa, you need to either be sent to Hong Kong specifically to set up the branch (i.e. you get to do all the administrative work to register the branch) or you need to have been on the payroll of your father's business for some period of time in the US, and then have your "employer" provide proof of your salary and employment both in the US and at the new branch.

You need to consult the website of the consulate for Hong Kong (or is that now the consulate for the People's Republic?) for details. If you go through a lawyer, it needs to be one who knows Hong Kong law, not US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## bs101 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hm, thank you Bev.
I will see if I can find anything on the consulate site, I'm now wondering if you can be sponsored if you are an unpaid full time intern.. that may be easier to set up.


----------

